# BOGOF Salt Spa @ Radisson, Galway



## Smashbox (11 Feb 2012)

I recently had the pleasure of going to the Radisson Hotel 'Spirit One' Spa in Galway for a visit to the Salt Spa http://www.spiritonespa.com/
I got the following email special offer 
*
Mid-term Madness Special Offer* 
 
*Salt Spa Specials*

The  kids are off from school, teachers are relaxing, parents are looking  for something to keep the kids busy. Why not avail of our Mid-term Salt  Spa Special Offer only available for our loyal customers.


*Buy One Session for €25.00 and Get One Free or Bring a Friend for Free on the Same Day!
*

*Call:* 091-538338 or *Email:* saltspa@radissonblu.com to book your session today.

*Quote:* FEBEZ
*Offer Valid:* 13th - 19th February 2012


----------

